# Rookie question of the day: difference between SPL meter and room mic?



## keylimesoda (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm looking to do a crossover and roomEQ with REW. Do I need a room mic and an SPL meter?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello and welcome, keylimesoda! 

For basic REW room measurements, an SPL meter will do. Its high frequency response just won't be as accurate as a room mic. Won't matter for basic measurements, because most of your room problems are in the bass anyway. A mic will be flatter across the audible spectrum, too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just keep in mind that there are only a few SPL meters that will work as a mic with REW 
The Galaxy CM140 is the best. Several radio shack meters will also work.

Any basic App on a phone will work for an SPL meter and then get the UMiK-1 from MiniDSP for best results


----------



## keylimesoda (Jul 18, 2012)

Are there any iPhone apps which are known to work well with REW? I've seen a bunch of SPL apps, but its not clear which could export data or do line out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No apps that plug into REW. Really the only reason to need the SPL meter is to get REW to know what the base SPL setting is because otherwise it has no way of knowing what 75db is.
The important thing is the mic you plug into REW and you must have a calabration file for that specific mic or your readings will be relatively useless.
Right now the best mic to use is the umik1


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

keylimesoda said:


> Are there any iPhone apps which are known to work well with REW? I've seen a bunch of SPL apps, but its not clear which could export data or do line out.


+1 for Tony's advice. But if you mean "work well with SPL," then it depends on your phone. What kind do you have? This thread recommends _Decibel Meter V3.0 by Ashlogic.com_ for an LG g3 phone. You should still plan on a separate room mic.


----------

